# A killing problem



## ani1751 (Aug 15, 2011)

My PC freezes when i watch videos on youtube and play games. It hangs for almost all games, but time duration may change.
I did a lot of googling. I am sure that PC temprature is 100% fine. No problem of dust or such things. and no viruses.

I tried everything except but no luck 

Then i removed my GPU, and problem was solved. Now i dont know whether my GPU is ruined or is it compaitibility issue. The problem is from very first day when i purchased my PC. I ignored it, but now it is annoying me.

My config is
AMD phenom X6 1055t
Asus M4A88T-M usb 3 motherboard
2*2Gb DDR3 ram (1333mhz)
XFX HD5770 gpu (1 GB)
corsair 550W PSU
Seagate 500GB HDD
Navtech cabinet with extra fan.

Plz help....


----------



## Skud (Aug 15, 2011)

How can be you sure about temps? Have you measured it? It looks like a temperature problem btw.


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2011)

Which drivers you using for the 5770.


----------



## ani1751 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am using the latest catalyst drivers version 11.
@skud The problem was from very beginning, i dont think there was any temp problm for a new PC
and my cabinet temprature is arount 30 degrees celcious and PC doesnt freeze after long time of running system. Its almost random. So i dont think that temp is the problem.


----------



## Skud (Aug 15, 2011)

Try testing the Graphics card in another computer.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2011)

problem can be with dust accumulating in the PCIe slot. also what is the GPU temperature? max?

last possibility (unlikely) is ram chips on the GPU going bad.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 15, 2011)

i don't think it is dust problem as it is a new computer.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2011)

If the problem continues after watching all the points mentioned above my post, then go for gfx card rma.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 17, 2011)

Try using Catalyst 11.6 instead of 11.7 drivers...

I couldn't complete my Windows 7 Experience Index with 11.7 drivers, but it works perfectly with 11.6 .

Maybe Driver issue is the problem, or else try the card in your friends computer.


----------



## ani1751 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am right now trying to search a computer for testing GPU... after that i will try new drivers... then RMA  
DO i have to pay for shipping in RMA?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2011)

ani1751 said:


> I am right now trying to search a computer for testing GPU... after that i will try new drivers... then RMA
> DO i have to pay for shipping in RMA?



Shipping in RMA? yes.


----------



## ani1751 (Aug 25, 2011)

tested on another PC... working fine!...... now what to do O.O


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2011)

ani1751 said:


> tested on another PC... working fine!...... now what to do O.O



then may be issue of RAM or mobo....

I had the problem of freezing but it was due to 1 of the RAM being faulty


----------



## ani1751 (Aug 26, 2011)

I tried that... running with one ram at a time... freezed with anyone of them too.... both faulty ? :O

I uninstalled all the catalyst and amd related things... Everything was looking fine... but then.. i realized that i can watch youtube videos... the screen goes green.... I tried hardware acceleration thing... bt didnt worked...
Now what to do?
reinstall everything? and back with old computer freeze?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

Last suggestion, run your PC with minimum config & see whether it freezes or not.


----------



## Krow (Aug 26, 2011)

Install Memtest86 and run with one ram stick at a time. See if you get zero errors after say two hours for both. Run the test without the graphics card.


----------



## ani1751 (Aug 29, 2011)

I think its some stupid driver related issue... I uninstalled every goddamn AMD product... downloaded onlu drivers of catalyt 11.8 ... system seems to be more stable for longer times...
It is not freezing frequently now... I can watch 10 videos on youtube... 

Is there anythind i can do more abt drivers?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2011)

^^ always try to u[date them & use latest drivers to avoid problem(s) in future.


----------

